# Art's new JNR C62 4-6-4 type



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow!!!!!







Did we have a good time today.
Below you will find the text of an email message I just sent out to folks that were (one way or another) involved in today's steaming of Art's new JNR C62 4-6-4. Art bought this off ebay and he was the only person that bid on the engine.







Did he ever get a bargan.







I expect that Art will be posting some pictures.
Well folks, we had a great day at Steve Speck’s with Art Gibson's new JNR C62 4-6-4 type. We in this case are Art, Bill Courtright, Steve, and me.

Steve had some fears that the engine was not as represented on EBay and to some extent that is correct. However, once the team started looking it over it was believed that we could have a go at getting up steam. We did need to replace one of the hoses between the engine and tender and we had a heck of a time trying to figure out how to get to the steam oil tank.

The hose was replaced by Bill and Art and was no big deal. As for getting to the steam oil tank --- frantic calls were made to Jim Pitts, Jerry Reshew, Yves Guillaume, and Hans Huwyler for advice as we had no manuals. Jim recommended we call Yves, Jerry did not answer and we could not get an international call through to Yves. Hans spent some time on the phone with Steve after which we decided that the thing to do was remove a piece under the smoke box door. Well none of us were real sure how to do this and we did not want to force it off ---- so we just kept handing Art bigger screwdrivers until he manage to get it off and prove it was the correct thing to do.

Now it is on to the track. After some time wrestling with the water pump and water gauge we were all in agreement that it was time to build a fire. Bill and I (the coal firing experts????) built a fire and steam pressure came up very quickly. Yes, we did give the safety valves a test to be sure they were okay after sitting for many years. 
I opened the throttle and she started down the track with no sweat. It was just away she goes. I made one loop around Steve’s track and pronounced it a successful run. (That is my criteria for any engine, one time around the loop and you have a success). 
We did find that there is something we do not understand about the axel pump as we could not get it to pump into the boiler. We just used the hand pump and kept going. 

If you wanted to see four guys with big smiles you should have seen us. We took a thirty year old engine that had been sitting on display for many years put on the track and watcher her go. 

There is no telling how long it will be before Art quits smiling.

Dave Young --- K8DY


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope this endenvor was well documented with photos, sounds like you all had fun. I remember watching that on ebay.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Got a little in front of me. I have been working all afternoon it seems to get the pics ready. I failed to take mt video camera and only took my Nikon 5400 which does take viideo but it is possible to transfer the videos to my software. I am uploading some pics now to Youtube which I made a video with.
Next week weathe pr permittung I will have video of her pulling some cars.
While I am doing this I want to thank everyone on MLS and Ebay for not bidding on the engine, She is apiece of work. For something that is 30 plus years old and I don not know how long sitting on shelf, A little WD_40, patience, and Dave and Bill firing her , she ran right off without a hitch.
Hope to get the pics on soon.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Got a little in front of me. I have been working all afternoon it seems to get the pics ready. I failed to take mt video camera and only took my Nikon 5400 which does take viideo but it is possible to transfer the videos to my software. I am uploading some pics now to Youtube which I made a video with.
Next week weathe pr permittung I will have video of her pulling some cars.
While I am doing this I want to thank everyone on MLS and Ebay for not bidding on the engine, She is apiece of work. For something that is 30 plus years old and I don not know how long sitting on shelf, A little WD_40, patience, and Dave and Bill firing her , she ran right off without a hitch.
Hope to get the pics on soon.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Now this is a fun engine. Me, not being a "_Coal Guru _".................was a little concerned about the 30 year old left over ash, grime and such. Dave and Bill set me straight







in that if it had not had any ash and grime they would have been disappointed. After a good spray of WD-40 throuh out the drivers, axle boxes, oil and water pump eccentric, etc., she came to life and ran like she was a teenager again. I think that I might just be getting the hankering to run some coal.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I missed it guys, but I am on my way to Arkansas to pick up a new engine. Looks like everyone had a good time. I think that smile on Art's face will be there for a long time. Steve are you going to change your name on here to Steve-use coal? How about Gibs-use coal?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said before I used my photo camera for video an not a lot of sucess. But here is on short video to show she did run. I video it using my pc screen.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats!!! Nice looking

Would you be so kind to inform the rest of us:
1) What type of coal? how big?
2) How do you mange to get it in with the small showel?
3) any special system to get it up and burning fine?

Regards

David Clement DENMARK


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave-Use Coal will get back on here and fill you in on the type of coal he used. I just showed up and help clean the engine before firing. I have to fine out what type of coal to use.'
I do know that he uses mesquite charcoal for his starter.
I will have muxh better video onn next week.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

There is something very satisfying about bringing a little steam loco back to life after a long sleep. My BR01, bought from Andrew Pullen, was such a model, except that it had never been steamed since it was built around 1982. Geoff Calver over here resurrected it for me, and the pleasure we both got out of setting her up and running her was almost unimaginable, especially the way it ran from the very off.

The 'Tsubame [Swallow]', the name the Japanese have for this loco and the train it hauled, has a special place in the heart of Japanese railfans everwhere, me included. The full-size loco is very strange to see in real life - you know that you are standing beside what looks like any American-style Hudson, but it's about 3/4 life-size. That's why the model is 1/30th scale, or 10mm to the foot, to allow it to run on G1 track with almost the correct ratio of scale to gauge. Japan, apart from the Shinkansen and a few minor branch lines, runs on the old British Cape gauge of 3ft 6in.

Enjoy!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Tac 

That funny. I have BR01 as well. Have you given yours an axle pump? If you have what did you use as spares? 
(It uses a lot of water) 

Regards 

David Clement


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

1. The coal is Welch Coal. The size varies from about rice grain size to that which will just fit through the fire box door. I have a supply of walnut size coal that is broken up with garden pruning shears. When breaking up the coal I just make sure there is nothing to big to go through the door. This technique ends up with the sizes mentioned above.

2. We actually used three shovels yesterday.
a. A shovel that John Shawe provides with his engines
b. An Aster shovel made for this type of engine
c. A home made shovel made by Art Gibson. 
All three were made to fit through the fire box door. One just puts some coal on the shovel, puts the shovel with coal through the door and tips or shakes the shovel to get the coal where it is wanted in the fire box. We do some time spill coal on the floor plate but this is no big deal.

3. The firing technique is pretty standard for small scale live steam engines. Basically you put hard wood charcoal soaked in some kind of starter fluid. I use Mesquite charcoal and Gulf charcoal starter. Once the charcoal fire is burning good and making steam I start adding the Welch Coal. 

Southern Steam Trains http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/index.htm has a an article on coal firing at http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/misc/coalfiringshawe.htm and Roundhouse Engineering has information at http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/ under the FAQ button. The FAQ then has links to two good articles about using coal. You will notice John Shawe’s name appearing quite frequently. He is generally considered the expert [/i][/b]on coal firing. Yves Guillaume is the expert on the engine which is the subject of this thread.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

See PM. Don't want to be accused of thread drift.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Welch is a brand of jelly and juices. Methinks you mean Welsh coal. 
Agreed it is the best coal to use in these fireboxes due to it's low volatiles and high carbon content. Rarely do we get clinker on the grates and the ash is usually a fine powder or just really nice fly ash. 

I think the Houston gang need to get Art an understudy with John Shawe at Diamondhead next year...I don't think he'd object to running such a fine engine while giving a few pointers. Lord knows I re-learn a few of his tricks every time we are at the same meet.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am gonna use the theread that Dave"Use Coal" started for the ongoing thread for the C62/2.
I took her to the Northwest Mall today for some pics since it was hot here today. 
John Frank had invited us out to his "Spring" steam up but I had to goto Mall anyway. Here is a little video of some pics of her on our layout in the Northwest mall where we run "Sparkies" on Sat for the kids from 1PM to 6Pm ebery week.
We are goona steam this coming Weds. and I have my video camera fixed so we shud have some good video of her. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/?saved=1 JUST CLICK HERE ON THE FLICKER SITE AND THE PICS ARE BETTER
ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/?saved=1


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well , you can tell a rookie "Coal







; Firer" somethin one week and he has forgotten it the the next.








I tried to do the whole enchilada today and failed. I think I put too much coal on the fire before the charcoal had a chance to get really started. I did not have time to drop the fire and start over because spouse puts time limit on my time away in steamin. Im just not as aptient as I shud be I guess.
Well maybe next time. We are suppose to be at Zube Park on Sunday, maybe Ill try somethin differnet.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Its really good to see the Aster C62 running well in the US and giving pleasure to all. When this model was introduced 30+ years ago it did not have a good reputation as a coal fired loco and some were converted in the UK to alcohol firing. The narrow firebox was thought to be the problem. So its twice as good to hear that the reputation is a lot of BS and that they really run well especially for a novice.

TAC. Did you know that there were no Standard Gauge locos in Japan? I didn't until I asked during a recent visit - only 3 foot 6 inch. The only exception being that when Japan controlled Manchuria (China) for a while they used Standard Gauge for their operations. Otherwise only 3 foot 6 inches for Japanese mainline steam although Narrow Gauges were used in rural areas. 
We live and learn

Andrew


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Art. I look forward to hear more. Its good that your are honest and tell,when things go wrong. Thats the info that we need the most. 

David, Denmark


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 05/13/2009 4:59 PM --TAC. Did you know that there were no Standard Gauge locos in Japan? I didn't until I asked during a recent visit - only 3 foot 6 inch. The only exception being that when Japan controlled Manchuria (China) for a while they used Standard Gauge for their operations. Otherwise only 3 foot 6 inches for Japanese mainline steam although Narrow Gauges were used in rural areas. 
We live and learn

Andrew




Yessir, having lived there for over seven years and travelled around a goodly bit I did know that there are no standard gauge steam locomotives in Japan. I've also ridden on a few of the branch lines that ARE steam-hauled once a month for nutters like me and Zubi.

However, the entire Shinkansen networdk IS standard gauge, but of course, being neither steam nor locomotives _per se_, that doesn't count .

The Cape Gauge was used by the first railroad engineers in Japan, who were, of course, British, mainly because of the severe geographical limitations of the landscape - a bit like NZ [also Cape Gauge], but a lot bendier around the coastal routes. The original Beyer-Peacock locomotive #1 is at the new Saitama RR Museum, a place that makes the NMR York look like Aunty Wainwright's store. Somewhere around the place I here or over in CN I have the Tenshodo H0 model with a set of three matching passenger cars - really must dig it out and play sometime.

The coal-fired and gas-fired C62s we see in Tokyo in the Kochijoji group - old and new models, are all totally delightful to watch in action - graceful is the word. My favourite, though, is still the C57 - the 'Noble Lady' of legend.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys who are more familiar with the C62 may have already seen these videos from youtube. I found one under my posting on youtube.
I know this not the C62 but looks pretty good.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay
We were at Zube Park today. Wind was blowing and I had designated someone to video my attempt at firing the C62. The camera was placed in the wrong position and I got nothing of the firing.
I was sucessful for me ,for the first time to get her fired up , using the technique that Bill Courtwright uses in firing his SRRL 24.
I do have a short video of the C62 and I have also put Bills SRRL and John Franks redone C-19. Also last shot is Caleb's K-28
I do believe I will eventually get to know how to keep a good fire in her.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Art for the nice video. Missed you leaving. Did you get any of the barbecue? You missed the big wreck when Dennis 4-4-0 rear ended Caleb's train(with my cars). I have repaired the coach already though so no problem. It was just a broken coupler. Next weekend is SWLS meet. Hope to see you there.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

O kay , a liitle report on the progress of the C62.
Went over to Steve's to run today and was convinced to do the maintenace and rebuild of some pump "O" rings , that shud have been done when I got the engine.
I did not do that because I wanted to run the engine. Turns out , the axle pump "O" ring was worn down. so water being pumped to boiler via the axle pump. No problem . will just use
the tender pump. Well, Bill Courtwright and I noticed on Sunday at Zube, that the tender pump was not really doing it's job. Probably because it had been sitting for such a long time and "O" ring there was
in pretty poor condition. It took a lot of work to the tender top off because the guy who built the engine had put sealant. Got it done though and have ordered the "O" rings from Hans.
Did not do any video but it was a great day and feel like we accomplised a great deal.
Thanks to Bill Courtwright and host Steve Speck, we are getting there.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Art 

nice to see it running  
Did you get the drawings from me? 
Regards 
David


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I did David.
I apologize for not letting you know I got them.
We are getting there. A work in progress. I have just got to be more [patient.
Again , Thanks for the help.
Hans told me today that he has not received the manual for the C62. When I get it I will try to get you a copy.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

little updatof the C62. Dave Young has contacted Yves abougetting some"O" rings or the axle pump for he C62. Hansgot me the "O" rings for the tender water pump but i had apparently given him wrong measurements for the axle pump and te manual does not give prope size. Any ay when we get the proper rings we will be back in businss nd reay see how sheperforms.
Dave got some interesting poop from Eyves about the type o fuel he uses. Velly interesting I must say.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another update on the C62. I was able to get the "O" rings in the tender pump and the axle pump and was prepared today to run her at Steve's.
While I was putting the "O" ring in the axle pump I decided to tighten up the site glass and must have cracked it because when I fired her up today and she got up her steam all ----
broke loose with hot water spewing everyplace. It was hot enough witout the hot water bath. So another little task to complete. I was able to remove the cab and emove broken Site glass and when I got home I found that I have perfect size glass to replace the broken stuff. So maybe next week we get to see if we have a good running engine.
Bill Courtwright had pointed out to mme that the fire box has a little deeper front close to the flues that shud allow a little more charcoal and coal to get a good fire in her.
I have a video uploading to youtube of the ones who did get to run today. Only 90 plus degrees today.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Art 

Sorry to hear about the sightglass. That whats happens. I have changed 2 sofar on old locomotives that havnt seen fire in 30 years. Both craked. I recomend you get a Schelbach-type (the ones with blue stribe). Its helps a littel seeing the water. 

By the way. You mechanical pump for oil. Where do you fill up? (Where is the cap? -I cant locate it on the drawings  ) 

Regards 
David


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at the Kyoto Train Museum in Japan last year and they have two C62 in Steam. I took a ride with 6'4" me with 50 Japanese 5 year olds. Who had the most fun? 

jim


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 15 Jul 2009 09:49 AM 
I was at the Kyoto Train Museum in Japan last year and they have two C62 in Steam. I took a ride with 6'4" me with 50 Japanese 5 year olds. Who had the most fun? 

jim 
Ummmmmmm... Let me think for a second. I'm going to answer..., no wait, it has to be... Darn, this is hard. Can I get a Street Shout Out? No? Ok, then I'm going to say Jim had the most fun, and yes, that is my final answer.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, we are getting there. As I said earlier this week at I would get the siteglass and do some testing. Set up my test track on bench in garage ndproceeded to put water in tender, then intoboiler an
loaded up thefirebox with saturated hardwood charcoal. Lte the big girl up and.watched her crackel and pop nd th added more charcoal until she got to about 2 on the gauge, took the Aster fan off and opened thecblower a tad nd up she went to 4 then she poped off and I began o add some of he Welsh coal. I dd not fill hr completly up, just enough to check for leaks in the site glass and check tosee i axle pump was working properly andmuch to my surprise, No leaks







and the axle pump worked jst ike it is suppose to work.







.
Now if it does not rain next week. well see how long I can keep her running.
As I have said before "Ain't this a great hobby.
By the way, I ran the engine in my garage, probabl won't do it agan because the "Sparks"







came flying out of the smoke stack just ike the real ones did. Great fun.

Pardon the misspelled wodrs and typos. My keybord isgiving me fits. I can spell.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress being made with the C62. I did take her to Steve's this past Tuesday for Steamin at Steve's and did get a couple of loops with her without the help of the experts but that was the size of it.
We did notice that the rod that controls theJohnson Bar was not completly going into forward and thus she was not performing the way she had before, even though the runs we had had before were short due to axle pump and tender pump not working properly.
Also Bill Courtwright suggested that I go ahead and put the "Laser" cut grate in her ad that it might give better draft than the old one , so I said I wuld mke tht a winter project.
Well winter is not here but I got into the garage this morning and began to see what I needed to do to change out the grate. We had noticed that the rear wheel had to be moved to get to the
screws that held the ash pan on the frame. I released the brake shoes from the frame and was able to remove the screws that held the ash pan on the frame. I had already removed the rear
bogie. 
I removed the ash pan, placed the new grate in her fire box, replace everything that I had removed in reverse order and I need to go back out and adjust the Johnson Bar rod and hopefully that
will solve the remainder of her problems. We will see wont we.








By te way did you notice the "Swallows" on her that Stan Cedarleaf did for me.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Art 
Please send pictures. and a description regarding differences between the 2 types of grates. 
I know that JvR wrote about the org. grate, and found it very bad. I think that the grate in the U1 was seriously improweed, and this has made it so succesfull. 

Kind Regards 
David


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

David
These are the pictures found at Aster Hobby usa. They are better than what Iwould be able to make I am sure, It is pretty good description of wht the old grate looks likeand the new one.my old grate not as bad as depicted here though. The newgrate is slighty ticker than the old one.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Took her to Steve's today and set he up on the test track. Took awhile butI did get her to run for ashort period of time. I had taken some of the detail from around th Johnson Bar linkage
and was having a hard time keeping her in gear. Also was not emptying the ashes as shud be done and was losing draft. Was told and I agree that I need to reduce size of coal to get better fire.
I thoughtI was thru going to school but I guess I am not. Will get there and am having a great deal of fun doing it though.Next time I will do some video. It was so hot today, just doing what I did was
pretty rough.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well , well, well. Just got word from the Aster Guru that my Aster coal fired C-62 was put thru the paces today for over an hour. As you may recal from upper posts in thread, she had been a shelf "Princess"
in a museum in Canada and I was fortunate enough tto get her. She ran when we first got her but not for an hour. Jeff had to break "Charcoal" he said the work was "Dirty" and soaked the charcoal in alcohol.
He does not have a coal shovel but managed. I connot express my thanks enough for what Jeff has done for me in this hobby. Built m S-2, redid the S-2, got my "Reno" to run and will have the Aster C-62 here in Houston sometime late Spring when Jeff gets to make a trip to Texas. Lookin forward to hearing from you after you make your little trip to the North. Be careful.


----------

